
Show HN: From Google Sheet to Full Blown Tech Conferences and Events Website - scottatmu
https://www.techconfs.com/
======
scottatmu
TechConfs was developed to solve a problem I had ... too many technology
conferences I wanted to attend but didn't have an easy way to categorize,
search and browse them.

This project started as a simple Google Spreadsheet but it was missing
something.

Enter my "72 hours or less" launch challenge I gave myself ... over a month
ago.

Let me know your thoughts and I'll keep this thread updated as I go through
all the comments.

Also if I'm missing any event or conferences, just leave it in the comments
and I'll them added ASAP.

Right now doing this all manually makes it difficult to scale, but I do think
this can become a very valuable resource.

